# 75kg punch bag - ok upstairs.?



## kingrollo (31 Dec 2020)

Brought my son a punch bag for Xmas - to keep it stable the base had to be filled with 75kg of sand.

It's set up in the garage at the moment - potentially taking up the space of another bike.

Would this sort of weight be ok upstairs in his room - or overtime would it bend the the floorboards - house built 1967 ?


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2020)

Leave it where it is and keep the bike warm and safe in his room


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

Timber floors, 6x2 and dwanged ar 600 centres?

Will be fine but better if you could spread the weight as much as possible.


----------



## kingrollo (31 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> Timber floors, 6x2 and dwanged ar 600 centres?
> 
> Will be fine but better if you could spread the weight as much as possible.


That's the point it's pretty much static and the base is tall rather than wide.


----------



## keithmac (31 Dec 2020)

Our lad makes enough noise with his racing seat/ steering wheel setup, could imagine a punching bag would be even worse upstairs..


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

kingrollo said:


> That's the point it's pretty much static and the base is tall rather than wide.


Yeah but can you sit the base in something with even a slightly bigger footprint? 

Truth is, the floor should be able to withstand that weight without too much trouble or I certainly wouldn't be able to visit.


----------



## TissoT (31 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> Timber floors, 6x2 and dwanged ar 600 centres?
> 
> Will be fine but better if you could spread the weight as much as possible.


Floor joists are spread @ 400 centres.

Perfect for a punch Bag


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

TissoT said:


> Floor joist a spread a 400 centres.
> 
> Perfect for a punch Bag


House built in 67 suggests different to me.


----------



## Sharky (31 Dec 2020)

Another thought,

How old/heavy is your lad? As @keithmac says above, if he starts shuffling his feet and bouncing up & down, you're going to feel and hear it throughout the house. And when he gets a set of weights to go with it !!!!

My view - keep it in the garage.


----------



## Beebo (31 Dec 2020)

I had a punch bag hanging off the rafters in my dad’s garage. It would make the roof bounce when I hit it and the floor was solid concrete.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

Beebo said:


> I had a punch bag hanging off the rafters in my dad’s garage. It would make the roof bounce when I hit it and the floor was solid concrete.


A previous owner of this house had wanted to fit a dishwasher in the kitchen so they had the bright idea of making room for it by plumbing the washing machine into the upstairs bathroom. My machine weighs about 80 kg and it almost shook the bathroom floor/kitchen ceiling to pieces when spinning anything other than light, perfectly-balanced loads. That taught me that having heavy moving/vibrating objects on an upstairs wooden floor was not a good decision.

(I gave the dishwasher away and moved the washing machine back to the kitchen in its place. Peace has been restored!)


----------



## Proto (31 Dec 2020)

I always think of these situations in terms of 'fat grannies'. 75kg = one fat granny.

Is a visiting fat granny at risk of falling through your ceiling if she jumps around a bit?


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

Proto said:


> I always think of these situations in terms of 'fat grannies'. 75kg = one fat granny.
> 
> Is a visiting fat granny at risk of falling through your ceiling if she jumps around a bit?


Is 75 kg really that heavy for anyone?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> Is 75 kg really that heavy for anyone?


It would be _REALLY _heavy for my 48 kg friend!







She is actually shorter than she looks there - she is on tiptoes! The rest of wouldn't exactly be unhappy to be 75 kg again though...


----------



## JhnBssll (31 Dec 2020)

I'm 110kg... when I'm in the bath I'm probably well over 200kg... I've only fallen through the floor 7 times so should be fine


----------



## Slick (31 Dec 2020)

ColinJ said:


> It would be _REALLY _heavy for my 48 kg friend!
> 
> View attachment 566514
> 
> ...


I was going to say, he's a big unit holding her up.


----------



## MichaelW2 (31 Dec 2020)

A 300lbs gorilla is about 140Kg. Upstairs should be able to support any human who can climb stairs. I would be more concerned with the footwork of a boxer than the weight of sand.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2020)

I'm 116kg and haven't fallen through any floors yet. Ok, i live in a bungalow, but ive still not fallen through any floors.

A tonne of water bed is fine in most houses, albeit the mass is spread out so kg/cm2 isn't too high.

Punch bag will be fine.


----------



## Proto (31 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> Punch bag will be fine.



And if you haven’t got a punchbag, use a a fat granny!


----------



## kingrollo (1 Jan 2021)

Proto said:


> I always think of these situations in terms of 'fat grannies'. 75kg = one fat granny.
> 
> Is a visiting fat granny at risk of falling through your ceiling if she jumps around a bit?



Yes but I he granny will move from one spot. But the base of the kickbag will be pretty much static 24/7.


----------



## Slick (1 Jan 2021)

kingrollo said:


> Yes but I he granny will move from one spot. But the base of the kickbag will be pretty much static 24/7.


It really shouldn't matter.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2021)

The Building Regs specify the floor loading that a domestic floor should be able to withstand. If I'm remembering correctly, you should be able to put two of your punch bags in every square metre of your son's room. 150kg per square metre. See here......and relax......

http://nhbccampaigns.co.uk/landingpages/techzone/previous_versions/2006/Part6/section4/default.htm

Edit: Section 6.4-D3 has the dope.


----------



## Proto (4 Jan 2021)

kingrollo said:


> Yes but I he granny will move from one spot. But the base of the kickbag will be pretty much static 24/7.



Not if you nail her feet to a bit of MDF.


----------

